# Adiós Porteño!



## Vanda

Nosso amigo Porteño, forero de Buenos Aires, despediu-se do fórum e do  mundo no dia 21 de fevereiro!
Recebemos - recebi por via indireta - a mensagem hoje. Nós, do fórum português vamos sentir muito a falta de
sua contribuição e as perguntas integrantes e inteligentes que ele sempre fazia no nosso fórum!
Adeus, Porteño. Para a família, nossos sentimentos!
E me faz lembrar J Donne:


> Nenhum homem é uma ilha, completo em si próprio; cada ser humano é uma parte do continente,
> uma parte de um todo.
> 
> A morte de cada homem diminui-me, porque eu faço parte da humanidade;
> eis porque nunca pergunto por quem dobram os sinos: é por mim.


----------



## willy2008

QEPD, mis mas sinceras condolencia a la familia.


----------



## swift

Qué noticia tan triste. Un pensamiento para los suyos.


----------



## Gévy

Mi más sincero pésame a su familia y a los amigos del foro que sufren su pérdida. 

Un beso


----------



## Mate

Era un excelente forero. Se lo va a extrañar ¡Hasta siempre, amigo Porteño!


----------



## fsabroso

Un gran colaborador de WordReference, se extrañará su presencia en los foros, Gracias Porteño QEPD
Mis sinceras condolencias a su familia.


----------



## Cagey

This is sad news.  We will also miss his thoughtful and helpful contributions to English Only.  

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## danielfranco

Mi más sincero pésame a su familia y amistades.


----------



## Lis48

We will all miss you and your valuable contributions. 
My condolences to your family.


----------



## ewie

Sad news indeed: he will be missed.


----------



## JamesM

He will indeed be missed.  He was always a great contributor.


----------



## spielenschach

Though virtually, when we talk with somebody hear it is like he was a friend of ourselves, so it is as sad as if one had lost a friend. We'll miss him.


----------



## chamyto

Una lástima. Requiesce in pace, Porteño.


----------



## Outsider

Que tristeza... Lembro-me do Porteño. Vou sentir a sua falta.

Hasta la vista, amigo.


----------



## roxcyn

Porteño - es lástima que no puedas estar aquí.  Mis condolencias a tu familia y amigos.  Qué escribas, hables y cantes con los grandes en la gloria.  Qué en paz descanse.


----------

